# Çracked plastics :(



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Cracked the plastics on my new 2012 and need to know what's the best way to repair besides stitching?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

KMKjr said:


> Cracked the plastics on my new 2012 and need to know what's the best way to repair besides stitching?


take it to a body shop that can plastic weld and hope they can get a color to match


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> take it to a body shop that can plastic weld and hope they can get a color to match


That's my plan B


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

lol that would be my plan a , plan b would be stitching, plan c would be new plastic


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How'd you do it? And how bad is it?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not too bad.

Caught a rock on at a slow crawl, snagged the footwell and never had a chance to see it coming.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

thats in a good spot 2 part epoxy it and put a new sticker over the crack, you will never notice it unless you know its there


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've melted plastic together with a soldering iron before just not a four wheeler.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It's not that bad, but it sucks


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought a plastic welder to fix the plastics on my old one. Its pretty easy and if you do some sanding after it almost looks like new. The rods are clear so the color matches to anything. I think it is called mini weld model 6. Got it on eBay. It was cheaper than getting new plastics. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine cracked in the same place. I cut my floor boards to where they would not catch as bad when in tight spots. I will find pictures and post later. It has helped on my two bikes.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

I say weld it and a new sticker...


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

You can definitely weld that , especially with it being black! Take the plastic off clean it really well and weld the entire back side. Use Uni weld Fiber flex sticks, not only are they black, but they stick to just about any plastic. I'd pull the decal, clean up the front side with some fine grit sand paper, and then hit it with a heat gun (keep it moving). The awesome thing about HDPE plastic is that with a little fine sanding, and then heat, you can bring the shine right back to new... Slap a new decal on that bad boy and you'll be good as new. Also, you can pick up a decent plastic welder, including a few fiber flex rods at harbor freight for like 12 bucks! :rockn:


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

The uniweld sticks you just melt onto the plastic so it will have a bump. If you get the rods that are made for the type of plastic that the fender is made of you can dremel a v into it and fill it in and melt it all together and it will be flat. Just my experience. The uniweld works great for sure but it isn't as pretty and flat. I used it on my last one because the thing was ugly already lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

^ I'd agree with that, that's why he'd need to to repair the back side. You still need to clean/groove the back, but the plus side is that it's super strong and very easy if you've never welded plastic before. Ideally both front and back should be v-grooved and filled with HDPE rod. It's tougher, and can be messier if you're using a flat iron type welder versus a hot air welder. At the right temp though, you can melt that Uniweld ribbon in pretty nice, plus it's sandable. Either way, it would be on the back side. JMO.


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah if he does the back side with the uniweld it would look just fine! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben626 (Nov 1, 2012)

I melted mine back together with a bernzomatic torch and a boxed end wrench. Definitely weld it. Don't do that stitching with zip ties that just looks worse than the crack itself. 
I wish I would have had the option of a sticker covering up mine.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

